# Gamer(s) Wanted, Twin Cities, MN



## neoshade (Nov 26, 2004)

Needing gamer(s) for Forgotten Realms City of the Spider Queen campaign.

Currently have 3 experienced gamers. Looking for at least 1 more that can commit to gaming every Monday night from 6:30-10:30pm.

The campaign will start Monday, November 29 at 6:30PM, whether I have 4 gamers or not.

Gamer has to be adult, mature, experienced, and knowledgable of Forgotten Realms campaign setting. Must have life outside of game. Send me an email! neoshade_7@yahoo.com


----------

